# [msmtp]"reading recipients from the command line" et freeze

## Napoleon

Bonjour,

Je tente de configurer le compte de courriel que j’ai sur mon dédié sauf que msmtp sauf que msmtp freeze sans sucés… ni échec (vue qu’il n’y a pas de message d’erreur). Dans tous les cas je suis obligé d’avorter ma tentative ce qui fait qu’aucun courriel ne finit par être envoyé…

Voici comment ça se passe avec, par exemple, test.mail :

```
To: napoleon@aol.fr 

From: spamhere@taniere.info

Subject: A test

Yadda, yadda, yadda.
```

Puis je tente d’envoyer ça avec msmtp depuis mon compte « spamhere »

```
[napoleon@empire ~ %] cat test.mail | msmtp -va spamhere napoleon@aol.fr          

ignoring system configuration file /etc/msmtprc: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

loaded user configuration file /home/napoleon/.msmtprc

using account spamhere from /home/napoleon/.msmtprc

host                  = abubakr.genious.net

port                  = 465

timeout               = off

protocol              = smtp

domain                = localhost

auth                  = choose

user                  = spamhere@taniere.info

password              = *

passwordeval          = (not set)

ntlmdomain            = (not set)

tls                   = on

tls_starttls          = on

tls_trust_file        = /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt

tls_crl_file          = (not set)

tls_fingerprint       = (not set)

tls_key_file          = (not set)

tls_cert_file         = (not set)

tls_certcheck         = on

tls_force_sslv3       = off

tls_min_dh_prime_bits = (not set)

tls_priorities        = (not set)

auto_from             = off

maildomain            = (not set)

from                  = spamhere@taniere.info

dsn_notify            = (not set)

dsn_return            = (not set)

keepbcc               = off

logfile               = (not set)

syslog                = (not set)

aliases               = (not set)

reading recipients from the command line
```

Puis ça demeure infiniment ainsi sans que rien ne se passe, pas même un message d’erreur (sauf si je met un timeout).

Par ailleurs, depuis mon compte chez aol, je peux bien envoyer du courriel sans soucis particulier et avec quasiment la même conf. Preuve en imag… code :

```

[napoleon@empire ~ %] cat test.mail | msmtp -va napoleon napoleon@aol.fr                                          

ignoring system configuration file /etc/msmtprc: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

loaded user configuration file /home/napoleon/.msmtprc

using account fove48 from /home/napoleon/.msmtprc

host                  = smtp.aol.com

port                  = 587

timeout               = off

protocol              = smtp

domain                = localhost

auth                  = choose

user                  = napoleon

password              = *

passwordeval          = (not set)

ntlmdomain            = (not set)

tls                   = on

tls_starttls          = on

tls_trust_file        = /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt

tls_crl_file          = (not set)

tls_fingerprint       = (not set)

tls_key_file          = (not set)

tls_cert_file         = (not set)

tls_certcheck         = on

tls_force_sslv3       = off

tls_min_dh_prime_bits = (not set)

tls_priorities        = (not set)

auto_from             = off

maildomain            = (not set)

from                  = napoleon@aol.fr

dsn_notify            = (not set)

dsn_return            = (not set)

keepbcc               = off

logfile               = (not set)

syslog                = (not set)

aliases               = (not set)

reading recipients from the command line

<-- 220-mtaout-mb02.r1000.mx.aol.com ESMTP MUA/Third Party Client Interface

<-- 220-AOL and its affiliated companies do not

<-- 220-authorize the use of its proprietary computers and computer

<-- 220-networks to accept, transmit, or distribute unsolicited bulk

<-- 220-e-mail sent from the internet.

<-- 220-Effective immediately:

<-- 220-AOL may no longer accept connections from IP addresses

<-- 220 which no reverse-DNS (PTR record) assigned.

--> EHLO localhost

Etc…
```

Mais par ailleurs, j’arrive depuis claw-mail à envoyer des courriels. J’ai beau essayer de reprendre ses configurations pour les transposées à msmtp sans sucés. Dans tous les cas, s’il peut aider à comprendre où ce situe le dysfonctionnement, le voici  :

```
[Account: 1]

account_name=spamhere général

is_default=1

name=spamhere

address=spamhere@taniere.info

organization=

protocol=5

receive_server=

smtp_server=abubakr.genious.net

nntp_server=

local_mbox=~/.mail/spamhere/

use_mail_command=0

mail_command=/usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i

use_nntp_auth=0

use_nntp_auth_onconnect=0

user_id=spamhere

password=!

use_apop_auth=0

remove_mail=1

message_leave_time=7

message_leave_hour=0

enable_size_limit=0

size_limit=1024

filter_on_receive=1

filterhook_on_receive=1

imap_auth_method=0

receive_at_get_all=1

max_news_articles=300

inbox=#mh/Boîte aux lettres/inbox

local_inbox=#mh/Boîte aux lettres/inbox

imap_directory=

imap_subsonly=1

low_bandwidth=0

generate_msgid=1

generate_xmailer=1

add_custom_header=0

msgid_with_addr=1

use_smtp_auth=1

smtp_auth_method=0

smtp_user_id=spamhere@taniere.info

smtp_password=Jesuiskevinlekikooetjedonnemonmdpcommeuncon

pop_before_smtp=0

pop_before_smtp_timeout=5

signature_type=0

signature_path=/home/napoleon/.signature

auto_signature=1

signature_separator=-- 

set_autocc=0

auto_cc=

set_autobcc=0

auto_bcc=

set_autoreplyto=0

auto_replyto=

enable_default_dictionary=0

default_dictionary=en_AU

enable_default_alt_dictionary=0

default_alt_dictionary=en_AU

compose_with_format=0

compose_subject_format=

compose_body_format=

reply_with_format=0

reply_quotemark=

reply_body_format=

forward_with_format=0

forward_quotemark=

forward_body_format=

default_privacy_system=

default_encrypt=0

default_encrypt_reply=1

default_sign=0

default_sign_reply=1

save_clear_text=0

encrypt_to_self=0

privacy_prefs=

ssl_pop=0

ssl_imap=0

ssl_nntp=0

ssl_smtp=1

use_nonblocking_ssl=0

in_ssl_client_cert_file=

in_ssl_client_cert_pass=!

out_ssl_client_cert_file=

out_ssl_client_cert_pass=!

set_smtpport=1

smtp_port=465

set_popport=0

pop_port=110

set_imapport=0

imap_port=143

set_nntpport=0

nntp_port=119

set_domain=1

domain=abubakr.genious.net

set_tunnelcmd=0

tunnelcmd=

mark_crosspost_read=0

crosspost_color=0

set_sent_folder=0

sent_folder=

set_queue_folder=0

queue_folder=

set_draft_folder=0

draft_folder=

set_trash_folder=0

trash_folder=

imap_use_trash=1

```

That’s all falks!

Merci par anticipation de m’aider à déceler où se situe le problème.

Librement.

----------

## Napoleon

Je viens d’attendre plusieurs minutes et vers la fin j’ai, à la suite de la précédente sortie, :

```
msmtp: the server sent an empty reply

msmtp: could not send mail (account Fauve from /home/fauve/.msmtprc)
```

Mais, évidement, mon message n’est toujours pas envoyé.

----------

## xaviermiller

Par quel serveur SMTP passes-tu ?

Si tu passes en direct, il se peut que ton fournisseur d'accès à Internet bloque les serveurs SMTP autonomes (pour éviter le SPAM). Dans ce cas, tu dois faire un simple relai transparent vers leur serveur SMTP.

----------

## Napoleon

J’utilise le serveur de mon hébergeur c-à-d "abubakr.genious.net"

Mais je viens de parvenir à faire fonctionner l’envois. En fait et contrairement aux indications de mon hébergeur, il ne faut pas utiliser le port 465 mais le traditionnel port 25 (pourtant, j’envois avec authentification et SSL depuis ce même port). Tu du moins, je le pense d’après ce que me dit msmtp.

Par ailleurs, c’est étrange parce que claws-mail parvient sans soucis à utiliser SMTP depuis le port 465, comme vous pouvez le voir sur sa conf’. Je vais demander à mon hébergeur plus de détail sur cette question.

En attendant, est-t-il bien possible qu’il y’a authentification et chiffrement SSL bien qu’utilisant le port 25 ? (je suis nul en rézo sachez le :)

----------

